# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Masturbation and Dream Recall ?

## zos14

Hey there everybody, there's something that's been bugging me for a while, i can't seem to find the correct facts, is there a relation between masturbation and dream recall ? Does it affect dream recall in any way ? Because i feel everytime i masturbate i can't recall my dreams very well at night, or at all, any clarification would be really appreciated... :-)

----------


## zos14

Wow, man, chill, i didn't mean to offend anyone. If you can't help then just don't reply.

----------


## J.D.

I'm sorry, I had to laugh a bit reading this.  ::chuckle::  As far as I'm aware, there is no relationship between dream recall and having a 'bate.  Stop worrying about it and concentrate on some techniques to boost your recall.  Here's two to get you started.  First, keep a notepad and pen by your bed.  That way, when you wake up during the night you can jot down a few bullet points about any dream you just had.  Even a really small amount can be enough to jog your memory in the morning when you go to write it up in a dream journal- that is, assuming you keep one.  Which you should!  Second, lie still upon waking up and try to remember as much about the dream you just came from as possible before you move.  I'm not sure why, but it helps.

----------


## Avalanche

Only if it affects your sleep patterns or concentration. I mean if you think about it ALL the time, odds are it would show up in your dreams. Also, if you stay up half the night at it, then you won't get much restful sleep, therefore, less dreams. It's best to have a night dedicated to doing either, as doing both in the same night would just make both worse.

----------


## Bobblehat

Some people swear that abstinence helps you to LD. There are discussions elsewhere on DV about it. (Please put on your scientific and mature hats, please folks!) Some folk have experimented with masturbation without climax during WBTB before returning to bed in the hope that it will make sex related dreamsigns. I can't comment on the effectiveness of that.

----------


## Avalanche

I can. It doesn't work. Well it didn't work for me, I did it, not to get an LD though.

I'm about 1.5 weeks into an abstinence from 'bating. I'll see if my LD stats improve. So far though, my dream recall hasn't been as great as usual. Not sure if connected.

----------


## mrdeano

It is good for WILDing since it tires you out  ::D:

----------


## zhineTech

i have never noticed any connection myself.

----------


## EmoScreamo

I made the experience that Sex is not the same as masturbation. 
Sex in the evening gives me very vivid hypnagogic images but not so masturbation. 
Sex without climax in a taoist way (look for Mantak Chia) seems to increase my chance of getting lucid but not so masturbation. 

It seems to me that masturbation has few up to no influence to my dreams, either in a positive or negative way.
I wanted to do an experiment about a chastity induced lucid dream which goes like: 
Thers no orgasm until I got a LD. One LD gives one O. (as a reward for the lucidity)
But as I am in a relationship, it's difficult to try this.

----------


## Darkmatters

LOL yeah, good luck finding a woman who will believe THAT!!  She'll think you're cheating on her with your _dream girl_!!

----------


## saltyseedog

It doesn't effect it in negative ways unless it keeps you from focusing on dreaming itself. I think masturbation is actually healthy. Healthy is good for dreaming. Just don't get obsessed with it. get lucid and have dream sex.

----------


## fOrceez

> i have never noticed any connection myself.



this is a lie.
Anyway, it doesn't affect  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

I don't believe so, I'm a teen, so I masturbate every day ;3
LD fine. Good recall and all.

----------


## zhineTech

> this is a lie.
> Anyway, it doesn't affect



how is me not personally noticing a connection a LIE?

----------


## Solarflare

It actually does affect my Dream Recall. I was  about to post this topic on here  but you beat me to it. I noticed that when i masturbate right before bed it lowers my dream recall to 0 dreams per night. When i dont masturbate, i have 1-3 dreams per night.

EDIT: if you masturbate during the day, it wont affect you, because when you sleep, your refractory period will be over.

----------


## Matte87

Actually I have no idea. But like people say, not wanking before bed increases your chances of having a sexdream.

----------


## zos14

Thanks all for your replies, i really appreciate it, well from what most people are saying it doesn't seem to affect recall, but i'm also interested in knowing the scientific point of view, and i had no luck finding anything on google...

----------


## DreamStorms

Of course this would be a hot topic  ::chuckle::

----------


## Solarflare

duh  ::D:

----------


## Sheddler

I have tried abstaining to get better dream sex, but I haven't gone lucid since. I'm going to try it tonight, without abstaining.

----------


## Avalanche

^ Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, why tell us?

But yeah, I waited for about 2 weeks now, and there hasn't even been any change in my normal dreams.

----------


## Solarflare

i thinks its only if you do it during the night. If i do it during the day, my dream recall stays the same, when i do it in night, it drops significantly.

----------


## Avalanche

Thats because you are staying awake and messing up your REM cycles. You could just stay awake in bed for the same amount of time and still have terrible recall for that night.

And you can do it during the day? What are you, stealth wanker or something?

----------


## Solarflare

nono, i always sleep at the same time, but i just put that into my nightly... schedule >_> <_<

and i wank in a room with no doors and still dont get caught  ::lol::

----------


## Avalanche

>and I wank in a room with no doors and still don't get caught
>and I wank in a room with no doors
>with no doors
>no doors

How did you get in?

----------


## Solarflare

there is like the door shape, but no door, so i cant close the room

----------


## Avalanche

So there is a doorway, but no door?

Damn, screw the ponies, you have courage wolf.

----------


## Solarflare

:Fame:

----------


## Avalanche

Seriously. Screw the ponies. Get rid of them.

----------


## Unelias

> And you can do it during the day? What are you, stealth wanker or something?



Or then you just strut in your house and do it anywhere you wish? Why do people make sexual acts always so difficult  :wink2: 

On the topic, I don't think there is much correlation. Only reasons I could think of would be hormones released from orgasm to mess something up in your brain when sleep... that doesn't sound very convincing to me. Another one is the placebo effect. If you believe it does that, it just might. Somehow, I think they are not making a scientific experiment on this in the near future.. granted they research all kinds of strange things.

----------


## Solarflare

> Seriously. Screw the ponies. Get rid of them.

----------


## Avalanche

Well now.

----------


## Solarflare

yup  :wink2:

----------


## Avalanche



----------


## Solarflare



----------


## Avalanche



----------


## Solarflare

dont tell me thats not cute

----------


## Avalanche

I will agree it's cute, but still

WHY

ITS A SHOW FOR LITTLE GIRLS!
I'M NOT SAYING YOU WATCH IT
IN FACT I HOPE YOU DON'T
BUT STILL

OMEGA WHY

----------


## Solarflare

and another thing probably more guys watch it then girls anyways.

----------


## Avalanche

What? How can guys watch that show more than girls? I know it's popular for some reason other than for what it's intended, but still.

I doubt it.

YOU STRANGE MAN
VERY STRANGE MAN

----------


## Solarflare

> The 32-year-old, who lives in Albuquerque, New Mexico, loves his daily fix of My Little Pony Friendship Is Magic, and he’s not alone. He’s part of a growing group of “bronies” (“bro ponies”) — men who are fans of a TV show largely intended for a much younger audience.
> 
> “First we can’t believe this show is so good, then we can’t believe we’ve become fans for life, then we can’t believe we’re walking down the pink aisle at Toys R Us or asking for the girl’s toy in our Happy Meal,” Allen said in an e-mail to Wired.com. “Then we can’t believe our friends haven’t seen it yet, then we can’t believe they’re becoming bronies too.”
> 
> Every nerd has a favorite TV show they watch religiously and know inside and out. But My Little Pony seems like an unlikely object of fanboy love. Since the show debuted last fall on cable channel Hub TV, it’s attracted a growing number of male fanatics. Their love of the show is internet neo-sincerity at its best: In addition to watching the show, these teenage, twenty- and thirtysomething guys are creating pony art, posting fan videos on YouTube and feeding threads on 4chan (and their own chan, Ponychan)



that sums it up

----------


## Avalanche

Well I'm not one to judge, and I don't care/mind what other people get into.

It's just the fact that they haz flooded everywhere.

----------


## Solarflare

because they are awesome

----------


## Avalanche

How are they awesome? I really want to know this, it's like some kind of cult or something. Not exactly bad, but it's swept the godamn world and created it's own following. What makes it awesome?

----------


## Solarflare

the show is entertaining maybe? ever thought of that  :Shades wink:

----------


## Avalanche

But how can a show aimed at 4-9 year olds ever have anything entertaining in it that suits guys? What other shows do you watch?


and how much are you into them?

----------


## Solarflare

http://www.dreamviews.com/f35/my-lit...-magic-111508/

----------


## Avalanche

NOPE

NOT IN YOUR LIFETIME

Just tell me in your own words.

----------


## Solarflare

It has great humour and characters each with their own personality thats awesome  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

Really? What kind of humour? Because when I think of it I think the humour would be kids houmour, you know, falling over and hitting each other and that kid of crap.

----------


## Solarflare

watch please

----------


## Avalanche

I have to admit, I smirked at some bits, yes. But I'm still not going to watch it.

Not that I think it's stupid or childish or whatever, I'm just not interested.

But I can now understand why people watch it. It has some sort of element of.... something to it, that is lost in shows that we are "supposed" to watch as we grow older.

I never didn't have respect for people who watched this, I just never got the idea of actually liking this.

----------


## Solarflare

YAY!

 ::D: 

...
.................

>_>

<_<

yep...

----------


## Avalanche

Topic derailed
Mission complete
Good work team, nice job.

But naw, I never thought of bronies as idiots or weirdos, I just never understood them. 
Awwwwwww

----------


## Solarflare

lol,  ::D: 

and what game is that quote from

''Topic derailed
Mission complete
Good work team, nice job.''

obviously you changed it  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

Well it's a corruption of bad company 2. Really it goes:

Target verified
Splashdown in 3...2...1...
Flash
That's a hit
Merry Christmas Bravo 2
Mission complete
Good work team, nice job, let's go home.

Then they all drive away in tanks.

----------


## Solarflare

::lol::  i thought i would be from vanquish, since you love that game so much xD

----------


## anderj101

:Off topic: 

Anyway, time for a wank at the office.  :wink2:

----------


## Avalanche

Not off topic, I'm sure Solarflare wanks off to ponies. Thus on topic.

I'm kidding brah.

----------


## Solarflare

no, i dont wank to ponies

of course not...

that would be weird...

and im not weird...

>_>



 ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

Sure sure.

You must have a favorite though?
Hey, hey, dontcha? You dooooo!

----------


## Solarflare

rarity or pinkie pie, i cant decide  ::D:

----------


## Dreamsayer

I have something that is pretty amazing in this section.  When i do this late at night & it cuts into my sleep.  I am almost guarenteed to have a better one when i am asleep.  Although the chances of having a full completion or wet dream is rare.  The vivid desire is created at full intensity.  When you are searching porn,  its a constant struggle to find something that fully interests you,  but when you fall asleep that very night.  It produces a level of satisfaction that just cant be reproduced from hours of search engine findings.  I almost always have dreams afterwards that FAR EXCEED the wack session.  Just the fact of not ejaculating during the dream,  ends up being almost an hour of climax with no end. Its like being at the peek & never having to release.  I find my dreams very amazing as i am caught in an hour long climax & the material cant even be reproduced on the internet. 
So my view of this is strong visuals & strong sensations that are ten times more powerful than being awake.  I also have a very high rate of this hormone being released during sleep if i had taken more time during the awake session.  So spending alot of time at 'it',  will produce a exceptional dream. Short wacks dont produce the same effect.  Long wacks do.  And your desires & imagination far exceed the real world. So i close up by dissagreeing with the post,  by declaring wet dreams much more intense.

----------


## Avalanche

.....................anyway, back to ponies...

Lol I'm kidding, though for me doing anything that delays/interrupts a good long nights sleep will results in little to no dreams for me.

----------


## Sabre2552

> I made the experience that Sex is not the same as masturbation. 
> Sex in the evening gives me very vivid hypnagogic images but not so masturbation. 
> Sex without climax in a taoist way (look for Mantak Chia) seems to increase my chance of getting lucid but not so masturbation. 
> 
> It seems to me that masturbation has few up to no influence to my dreams, either in a positive or negative way.
> I wanted to do an experiment about a chastity induced lucid dream which goes like: 
> Thers no orgasm until I got a LD. One LD gives one O. (as a reward for the lucidity)
> But as I am in a relationship, it's difficult to try this.



Wow, that's actually a very good idea! I wouldn't necessarily say it is a chastity _induced_ LD, but it could work as a great method to boost motivation. I will probably steal that idea.  :tongue2:

----------


## Arch

I don't think it increases dream recall, it is proven to relax, and that may help you transition into a LD.

----------


## Avalanche

I think it is a good way t help relax, it's just most people do it before they go to sleep, in bed, which pushes the time they fall asleep way back into the night, which in turn messes with their REM cycles.
So if you could do it and not have it mess with your REM, then I think it could really help with LDing.

----------


## Arch

Meh, I think the relaxation factor really isn't going to majorly contribute to entering a dream, I think mantras, intention and experience help much more.

----------


## Hopsin

> ^ Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, why tell us?
> 
> But yeah, I waited for about 2 weeks now, and there hasn't even been any change in my normal dreams.



Bro, you need to let off the steam. Shit can't be healthy haha.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I find that abstaining results in higher incidence of successful dream incubation while not abstaining when attempting to MILD/incubate results in a disrupted sleep pattern throughout the night.

----------

